# Mitsubishi Pajero



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi All

Anyone have firsthand experience with Pajeros? Thinking about buying a 2010 fully loaded 3.8L, etc etc

Would appreciate any thoughts about reliability, driving experience, etc!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

As it's technically brand new (depending on mileage), you shouldn't really run into much trouble. The Pajero is a proven formula and hasn't really changed much though even with the 3.8L it is still heavy and feels underpowered.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I drive one everyday of same exact specs, and agree with Moe78 that it feels underpowered sometimes - but I am used to driving much larger engine cars so expect more.

I would buy one if I had to pay with my own money, it is very comfortable.


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Great, it seems like a great deal. Super low mileage, meticulously maintained, 5 yr warranty, and still some free service left on it. New to the truck-based SUV game. In the states I drove a crossover, so it's definitely a different driving feeling, but comfortable nonetheless.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They're a classic 4WD no frills. The 3L is terribly slow so you could imagine the 3.8L is a big boost but can still feel sluggish. Overall I would consider one if the price is right and I'm guessing yours is. If you want it, go for it! 5 year warranty does protect you but maybe you should check if it's transferable to new owners?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Depends on how much your paying. A friend of mine bought a 2010 Pajero Highline ( as in top of the top, with all the bells and whistles ever made for that car ) new from Habtoor for 112k. He's has a 2006 aswell which he bought also new same specs for 124k back then. 

The only car I can think of that is going down in price !


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Mitsubishi engines are strong and have kind of a sport feel in them . the problem is they need frequent service and quiet costly to do so.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

?????


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought my pajero 3.0GLS new in dec 2010 for 85K (yes, that's 85000aed)including 2yrs service and licence, and have no regrets at all - on the contrary.

Many would consider it low powered but as a careful/slow driver, having trained myself to ignore maniacs behind me (and means YOU smart @*se!) at traffic lights as they turn green and I start off with the slowest calmest acceleration that I find relaxing, secure and sublime perched high up there.

And yes, I have taken it on (smaller) desert dunes with no craving for any extra power.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

manaj said:


> I bought my pajero 3.0GLS new in dec 2010 for 85K (yes, that's 85000aed)including 2yrs service and licence, and have no regrets at all - on the contrary.
> 
> Many would consider it low powered but as a careful/slow driver, having trained myself to ignore maniacs behind me (and means YOU smart @*se!) at traffic lights as they turn green and I start off with the slowest calmest acceleration that I find relaxing, secure and sublime perched high up there.
> 
> And yes, I have taken it on (smaller) desert dunes with no craving for any extra power.


Whoops, typo, I meant Dec 2009


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats exactly what I am saying, in the new car 4x4 segment nothing beats the pajero in the best bang for the buck category. 

If I was in the market for a brand new 4x4 I'd go for a Pajero not having a few ponies under the hood would be totally offset by the huge amount of money I would save. In same cases close to a 100k for a similar spec Toyota or Nissan.


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool guys, thanks for the advice!


----------

